# Wheel refurb for inside alloys recommendation



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Just picked up some wheels
The fronts are okay condition 7/10 and good enough for general use as have another set of alloys as a better set

But the inside are in a bad state on all 4
I didn't buy these to be perfect, but the finish on the inside are poor
Will take some closer pics but it's isn't dirt!

What's a cheap way to get them spruced up?
Refurb in same white or how would it look in a different colour like black to hide the dirt?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Will they not just clean up with a bit of patience?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If a clean up doesn't work how about masking the fronts and try and spray them yourself. If it goes wrong it wouldn't cost the earth for a pro to do.

Gonz.


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

They look like they would clean up alright but if you want to paint them mask them up & go for black hides more sins


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Unloaded and closer pics


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Can't really tell what that is but it seems like a good thorough claying will get rid of most of it.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Quick bilt hamber degreaser and korrosol and scrub.... Nothing!



Not sure what it is?

Not sure if to go for a white or black
But think will want it cleaned up

Not sure if I fancy doing it myself, as what materials do I need a colour spray rattle can and that's it?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

I can't see claying lifting any of it and not even sure what the base colour is, so I don't think a clean up will help


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

could be fairly cheap if youre willing to do the insides rattle can black


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Either way, even if you paint the insides you will still need to remove it. 

Have you tried tar remover or an iron remover??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Try some proper harsh wheel cleaner


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

They are corroded and pitted as ****, doubt cleaning will help. Save your pennies up and get them refurbed.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Streeto said:


> They are corroded and pitted as ****, doubt cleaning will help. Save your pennies up and get them refurbed.


That's what I thought
Will I need the complete wheel doing or can they be salvaged from the inside only?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You'll be surprised what a good strong proper wheel cleaner will do. Wheels may look pitted or corroded but it can be a build up of brake dust, iron etc. I've seen great results on hrere with bilt hamber, malco brake off and Autosmart Treble x. I'd try one of those before going down the respray route. 

Good luck and keep us informed. 

Cooks


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks

May take one of the wheels down to a local ding master which does wheels too and see what they say , as not looking to spend loads and if it is I might just move them on to someone else who has a bit more time


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Wonder wheels and a scotchbrite pad. Yeah it will dull the paint, but they're probably going to need painting anyway.

You don't usually hear of an inside only paint job, as by the time you've masked off the front face to stop any overspray you might aswell paint the whole thing.

I'd either do it cheap and clean it up myself and mask and aerosol it, or pay for a full refurb.


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

Try soda blasting. You can do it at home

I've done everything from wheels to lawn mowers.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Will review video when able as about to start work lol

But swung passed DingMaster
He said as above by the time he mask up it would be more cost effective to acid dip and powdercoat

Will read through suggestions on here again on maybe how to clean up


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

There's a number of recommendations on cleaning product
But I'll rather try one than a load of different ones due to cost

Ideal if I can buy from store rather than order online 
Scotch pad is that the green kitchen type pad?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

p1tse said:


> There's a number of recommendations on cleaning product
> But I'll rather try one than a load of different ones due to cost
> 
> Ideal if I can buy from store rather than order online
> Scotch pad is that the green kitchen type pad?


Try buying some of the acidic wonder wheels and see how you get on. Normally available at various stores and super markets I believe


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Which wonder wheels is aggressive as this can usually be picked up in halfords, asda and a like

bilt hamber, malco brake off and Autosmart Treble these options means I need to do an online order and fancy tackling them later as a try if not will move these on


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

pretty sure its the super alloy wheel cleaner that comes with the brush that is the aggressive acidic one


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

What's the difference between these two wonder wheels

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...egoryId=255233&productId=195615&storeId=10001

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...egoryId=255233&productId=721277&storeId=10001


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Can usually pick it up in asda, tesco, morrisons cheap


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks

Beat me to it


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Should I get green scotch pad or will I ruin it more?
I doubt a brush and cleaner will cut through it


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

p1tse said:


> What's the difference between these two wonder wheels
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...egoryId=255233&productId=195615&storeId=10001
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...egoryId=255233&productId=721277&storeId=10001


Ive never used it personally mate as always keep on top of my wheels, however Im pretty sure they are the same, just one is in a trigger spray bottle and one you apply out of a pot with the brush

Hot wheels is the non acidic version of wonder wheels


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

p1tse said:


> Should I get green scotch pad or will I ruin it more?
> I doubt a brush and cleaner will cut through it


I would try the wonder wheels first and see how you get on.

Could also try 0000 steel wool for abit more bite as will be a little more gentle then the brillo pad to start with


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Jonny_R said:


> I would try the wonder wheels first and see how you get on.
> 
> Could also try 0000 steel wool for abit more bite as will be a little more gentle then the brillo pad to start with


Where can one buy 0000 steel wool?
Will give wonder wheels ago


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Should be able to pick up from b and q or any hardware shop


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Shopping trip if I can get out of work on time lol


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Update

Shopping trip at bnq just before 8pm close

Also picked up bar keepers friend, I remember reading here its good for glass?
Anyway that's another topic

So I got this...


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Worst of the 4 wheels




Sprayed on wonder wheels and used the brush
But the brush didn't do much apart from covering areas



Fine wire wool helped as you can see


Wiped over with damp cloth and magic


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Better than before for sure!!

Many thanks to those who posted on here



Others came up a lot easier

Another wheel


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Glad they have done up better


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Told you strong cleaner would work

Was right for a change


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like the wire wool did the trick :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

matt-rudd said:


> Looks like the wire wool did the trick :thumb:


Almost a must


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Try some Malco brake off. Excellent value for money and a very strong cleaner. Plenty of information on here.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks

I'll have a look

Out of interest is wonder wheels safe on the wheels if used regularly

I also have red brembo calipers and can't get off some grime and oil , brake dust caked on
Thinking of using a brush and a bit of wonder wheel on it, will it be safe?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

p1tse said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll have a look
> 
> ...


Will be fine for deep cleaning your brakes too mate.

Although try some strong APC first and build up in chemical strengths if needed.

Wouldn't advise using it regular either, but shouldn't need to if your only keeping ontop of them, any gentle wheel cleaner should do and if they are sealed just car shampoo


----------

